# My New Foster I am in love and tears --Joey



## BeauShel

Tonight is the main reason I got into rescue. We got into the rescue Friday morning a small dog that is the size of a 3-6 month golden puppy. Thursday afternoon we got a call from animal control telling us that they had a golden if we wanted him. So one of the foster Moms picked him up Friday morning. 
We were told that his owner was an elderly lady that also had 2 maltese dogs. An animal control volunteer lived next door to the lady. She noticed that she had not seen either the lady or dogs and got concerned. Unfortunately the woman had passed away and the dogs were locked in a crate. The police think she had passed away at least 4 days prior and so the three dogs were locked in one crate for 4 days. They were covered in urine and feces. 
Poor little Joey is skin and bones and weighs 16 pounds. Riding home, I could feel every bone in his body. He has to be a mix because the vet said he is almost 2 years old. And no where near the hiegth of an adult. But is the size of a 3-6 mo golden. Joey must have spent tons of time in a crate because he has some joint issues and alittle bit of a curved spine. And that could have stunted his growth. I have to wash him every other day with some special shampoo because his skin was burned from the urine. I will be feeding him puppy food in small increments thru out the day so we can get some meat on him. Once he is stronger we will add some canned food. 
He will be a long term foster to get his health all well and then he will have to be neutered. 
Personally I think he looks like a sheltie/golden or italian greyhound mix. It is the set of the eyes and long legs. I will try to get some better pictures of him but this is what I have so far. ***GRAPHIC***


----------



## Jax's Mom

OMG he is sooo darn cute! Look at how skinny that poor boy is!!! I would love to be a foster someday, once my goldens are older and more stable. Really breaks my heart to see animals like this. I'm sure the older woman meant well, but I suppose she really couldn't care for these dogs much. She may have been sick for awhile. I wish you much love for taking this boy in!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Oh my god, Carol! I hope you are able to love him to pieces and fatten him up. Poor little baby!!!!! Is there anything we can do to help??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You are wonderful Carol. 

He looks like a Saluki in the photo of him being held, but he's not. Maybe a mix. Those poor broken down pasterns. Makes me cringe. You are his angel!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Oh that is heartbreaking, but I am so happy you got him, you are his treasure at the end of the rainbow! Soon he will be the treasure!


----------



## jwemt81

He has the sweetest face! He is so lucky to be with you now. He really looks all Golden to me. I have a hard time finding a mix in him just from the pictures. It may just be that he hasn't had any of the nutrition that he needs to develop and grow the way he should have. He looks like a 4 or 5-month-old Golden pup would in the pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of him as his condition improves!


----------



## shortcake23

Aw, poor thing! Thank you for saving him!


----------



## missmarstar

Oh my... I am so glad he has found his way to rescue... can't wait to watch his progress..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG Carol.... thank goodness you have rescued this sweetheart. Your love and some good food will do him worlds of good. Bless you.... and give Joey some lovin' from us.


----------



## jealous1

Loads of prayers going out for Joey - thank you so much for rescuing him and giving him hope for a great life.


----------



## BeauShel

He is the sweetest boy and the pups are so gentle with him. No rough housing with him, they seem to know he is in a tender condition. Right now he is snuggled up so close to me that you probably couldnt fit a piece of paper between us. And follows me everywhere. 
Jenna, you are right, he does have the look in his face of a Saluki. That is the kind of dog I was thinking of. The vet said according to his teeth and tarter he is older but hopefully he is a puppy with bad food that caused the tarter. Everything else looks golden. His little belly, legs and tail are all missing hair and he has some sores from the burn of the urine. For the next couple of days, he will sleep in the bed with me and I will slowly start introducing the crate back to him. Because he is still having potty training issues and cant be left out for hours. The lady that had him this weekend since I volunteered all weekend at the VFW said he will go in his crate but cries so bad unless he can see you. But did stay in his crate while she was at the football game today. She has Darby's (my last foster puppy) sister that just had hip surgery and has a hubby getting knee surgery next week so she cant handle another puppy with special needs, so I got him. Plus I am not working so I can be with him all the time so he can get all the food and spoiling that he needs. Those pictures dont really do justice of how skinny he is and I will try to get more tomorrow so you can see how small next to my pups he is and skinny.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

That absolutely breaks my heart! God bless you for rescuing him & giving him love like he deserves!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

You are so wonderful! Joey has such a sweet face! Hope he'll get better soon!


----------



## Debles

Carol, what did the vet say about how malnourished he is?That's definitely more than four days of no food! His owner must have been very ill, he is so neglected. We had a pup in GRRIN like that who died of a heart attack (like anorexia) from the malnutrition.
Oh Carol, bless you, that poor sweet baby! Makes me cry to read how needy he is and afraid of the crate. I am so glad you can be with him all the time and show him he can trust and be loved. I am praying for him to recover!!!!


----------



## kathi127

Awww... what a sweetie! How wonderful that you found him and he found you!


----------



## Heidi36oh

What a sweet little face, I know you can get him back to health..keep us up on his progress.

Sending big hugs and kisses to Joey from the Ohio Crew!


----------



## BeauShel

The vet said that I should feed at least a minimum of six small meals of puppy food and slowly introduce alittle can once his body has gotten stronger. So far his malnutrition health issues are not as bad as he expected from how skinny he is. And luckily he has no worms of any kind. We will check back in with them next week and see how he is doing and if we need to do anything else. One good thing, even though he was starved he is not a gulper, more like a grazer. I think whoever keeps him will probably have to keep him as a grazer because he does not eat much. Probably some of that is because his tummy is so shrunk.


----------



## cinnamonteal

Oh my. Poor little baby! He has really had a tough time of it, hasn't he? He is quite a cute little fellow. Thanks for taking care of him through his healing process. Please keep us updated on his progress. I'll be keeping an eye out for news about him. He is really tugging at my heart strings. Please give him a gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## hollyk

Wow, this little foster of yours goes right to the heart. Thank-you for taking him in and showing him love. Give him a gentle hug from me.


----------



## Pudden

my goodness, what a sweetie. I hope he'll bounce back in full and will thrive. Hugs to ya for taking him in.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Carol, you must want to cry just looking at the poor little fellow, but no doubt you'll have him all loved up and fit in short order. Here's hoping he finds the most perfect home!


----------



## Pudden

Joey is a good name for him. He does look a bit like a joey (= baby kangaroo)


----------



## Traz

He is a sweet looking fellow & sure seems to be loving the holding. Thank you for helping this poor puppy. He sure does look like a puppy. I wonder if she had any family that knows how old he was. Obviously not close family if she was gone for days before anyone knew.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Carol....bless you for taking sweet Joey in, and nursing him this little Angel back to good health. I too am looking forward to seeing his progress, with your love and care. :smooch: His face is just precious.


----------



## laprincessa

I wish I lived near you, I'd be there now, just holding that sweet baby close. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## Tanyac

He looks like such a sweetie, I'm so glad he's in a home where he will be loved and given a proper life. Bless you for taking him in! I can't wait to see his progress over the coming weeks and months...


----------



## FranH

What a sweet little face. He's in good hands with you Thanks so much for taking time to save and care for this little fragile guy.


----------



## Miss Happy

You are an angel! With your love, he'll slowly grow and become pawsome. Thank you so much.


----------



## marleysmummy

The poor little guy looks so skinny, it makes me want to cry. Thank you Carol for taking him in, what an angel you are.

I can't wait to hear about his progress over the coming weeks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It'll be hard for me not to come visit that cutie for sure!


----------



## olik

thank you for saving him. He must be thinking he is in haven.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a poor sweet little baby.
I am so glad you have him and will be able to give im the love and care he needs.
It sure looks like he is loving being held and shown some love.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Carol

Joey is beautiful. Bless you for giving Joey a place to recuperate.
What would happen without Fosters like you!

I think Joey looks Golden Ret. and possibly a Collie or sheltie mix.

Our neighbors Golden Ret. Wrigley who is Pure Bred, has the very long legs, too.


----------



## magiclover

Joey is so sweet. He will recover quickly with your love and care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joey is absolutely adorable, what a face! He definitely is in good hands with you Carol. I know he will receive all the necessary TLC from you. Can't wait to see the new pictures as he progresses.


----------



## Micki's Mum

Bless you Carol for taking Joey! I know he'll get all of he needs met with you.  Any word on how the other dogs are doing?


----------



## mylissyk

It only gets better for Joey from here on, and he could not be in any better place to get the love and care he needs. In a few months he will be a different dog, I'm looking forward to watching you work your magic on him Carol.


----------



## paula bedard

My goodness, he's skin and bones. Were the other dogs in the same condition as Joey? He has a sweet face and sounds like he's fitting in beautifully with your crew. I can't wait to see how he grows and fills out. I bet he'll be beautiful. I hope he's suffered no permanent damage. 
Those of you in Rescue and truly Angels.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Oh what a sad situation for those pups, but thank God someone noticed that poor lady's absence before it was too late for Joey and his "sisters and brothers". 

He's safe and sound now, and I'm sure he'll recover with all the caring he now has in you. 

Do you know if his cratemates survived? Those other pups being so much smaller must have been in horrible shape as well.


----------



## fostermom

How lucky he is to be your foster! I know he will get all of the love and care he needs with you. He sure looks all golden to me.


----------



## esSJay

What a sad story  Thank you for taking him in and making time for him to get well again. He has such a sweet face and I can't tell what kind of mix he is, if he is one. I am sure his malnutrition hasn't been good for his bone development, I see so much golden in him aside from the shape of his head.

I can't wait to see more pictures of him as he gets healthier and healthier!


----------



## BeauShel

This is the sweetest little boy. I let him sleep with me in the bed last night and he stayed snuggled next to me all night. The pups laid at the end of the bed and I stuck pillows on one side of him and me on the other. During the night I must have woken up at least 8 times to check on him. He was snuggled next to me the whole time with either his head on my arm or shoulder or his butt up there. I told him not to fart, LOL. When I fell asleep, his head was on my shoulder and he snuggled with my arm around him. Of course sleeping like that all night has caused my arm to be stiff and sore today but it was worth it. We got up around 6 and I let him outside and eat alittle snack then it was back to bed. 

Unfortunately he might not be with me long, the vet that is taking care of him, is interested in him, so he may be adopted by his family. So I know he will get all the love and care that he deserves. Will find out later. I know he deserves his own home but I would like to see him flourish and see what he looks like all filled out.


----------



## hoop4321

thank you so much for rescuing. It is so sad, but at the same time the hope that you and your team have brought to his life is truly touching. Well done. Hopefully the vet (if it works out ) will pass along pics that you can share so we see that golden smile.


----------



## mylissyk

BeauShel said:


> This is the sweetest little boy. I let him sleep with me in the bed last night and he stayed snuggled next to me all night. The pups laid at the end of the bed and I stuck pillows on one side of him and me on the other. During the night I must have woken up at least 8 times to check on him. He was snuggled next to me the whole time with either his head on my arm or shoulder or his butt up there. I told him not to fart, LOL. When I fell asleep, his head was on my shoulder and he snuggled with my arm around him. Of course sleeping like that all night has caused my arm to be stiff and sore today but it was worth it. We got up around 6 and I let him outside and eat alittle snack then it was back to bed.
> 
> Unfortunately he might not be with me long, the vet that is taking care of him, is interested in him, so he may be adopted by his family. So I know he will get all the love and care that he deserves. Will find out later. I know he deserves his own home but I would like to see him flourish and see what he looks like all filled out.


He has a promising future already! Make sure whoever adopts him promises to let you know how he's doing, with pictures.


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful face!! Thank you Carol for taking such great care of this poor boy. Can't wait to see pictures of him as he grows into the pup he was meant to be.


----------



## Selli-Belle

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You are wonderful Carol.
> 
> He looks like a Saluki in the photo of him being held, but he's not. Maybe a mix. Those poor broken down pasterns. Makes me cringe. You are his angel!!!


Jenna, 

Can his pasterns get better?


----------



## LifeOfRiley

You're an angel, Carol.
What a precious little guy! It's heartbreaking to think about what he's been through. Hopefully he'll recover and won't have any longterm health problems because of it. If anyone can get this little guy back on his feet, you can!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Selli-Belle said:


> Jenna,
> 
> Can his pasterns get better?


Oh YES!!! Free running on natural ground can improve them in just a few weeks! I have seen it many times.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Speaking of that, my own Brooklyn was pretty broken down and is already improving, just having muscle tone. Good diet helps too of course, but Brooklyn has the opposite problem. She needs to lose 15-20 pounds. Both, however, have in common a total lack of the exercise needed to be healthy.


----------



## LuckyPup

Carol,

He is gorgeous! You are wonderful for taking him in! I hope he gets a home where you can have updates on him and watch him fatten up a little!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Those pictures brought tears to my eyes!! What a sweet face, bless you for taking him in and giving him TLC.


----------



## sammydog

He is just precious. I am so glad that your paths crossed, it sounds like he knows he was rescued. It will be good for him to go home with the vet, but I hope we can still get updates.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Carol - You have won your halo and both your angel wings with this one. There is something about this little guy that speaks to my heart. I am just so in love with him. The idea that a vet will adopt him into the family is comforting, but I'm sure will be terribly hard for you to let him go. He is just a very special little guy. Bless his heart and yours too!


----------



## Daisybones

Bless his little heart. And yours too. What a cute little guy.


----------



## Mandarama

Carol, you are definitely his angel from heaven! To think of him snuggled up to you, feeling safe and full and loved for the first time in who knows how long...I feel weepy. Can't wait to hear how he flourishes!


----------



## BeauShel

Joey is doing wondeful. The boys are so gentle with him and let him snuggle next to them on the bed at night. This morning the boys were wrestling and he laid down over there and started to nibble on Bama's foot and doing the little bark. It was so cute. He has started to play with some toys and laying down on the floor instead of right on top of me. But when he gets really tired, he will beg to be let up on the couch and then will lay most of his body on top of my lap. It hurts because he is so bony but I dont move him because it makes him feel safe. 
As for his eating, I give him about six meals a day and keep a bowl of dry food on the end table next to me and while he lays on the couch, I will hand feed him pieces of food. 
I havent ever had any kids but it is like having a baby. We get up during the night to go to the bathroom and around 4 or 5 I will make him a little bowl of food. He eats it and goes back to sleep. His little tummy growls all the time, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## LuckyPup

He is just so precious! I am glad he is doing well!


----------



## dlassell

Thank goodness for wonderful people like you, he will be well taken care of. He is a beautiful boy, it breaks my heart to think of those poor dogs without food or water for 4 days. So sorry they lost their human. So glad he foud you. What happened to the other 2 dogs?


----------



## sammydog

Thank you for the update, he just sounds so precious. What a sweet little boy.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Carol, you are a saint for doing this. I really hope someone on the forum is able to adopt Joey. It would break my heart to part with him after everything you are doing.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Carol, does Joey need any donations for anything??


----------



## BeauShel

No he is good. Luckily his health issues are not really bad to need alot of medical help. But he will take all the kisses you want to send, he loves those.


----------



## ggdenny

He is a cutie-pie. All I can say is bless you and he's so lucky to have you in his life now.


----------



## Hiroko

Thank you for your kindness towards him. I really appreciate people like you!


----------



## goldensmum

Poor boy, I'm sure that Joey will blossom both physically and mentally in your care, will wait impatiently for updates and pics.

Sending some very gentle hugs for Joey


----------



## HovawartMom

Thanks for rescuing him!.
With the pattern problem,free running and walking,swimming and good food will take care of it!.
He looks like a golden pup!.


----------



## BeauShel

I know, I think he looks like a puppy too. The vet swears he is about 2 because of his teeth and having a ton of tarter on them. But I thought that with soft food all the time would build tarter on his teeth too. I am going to take him to my vet this week to see what they think on his age and to get him weighed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I've had seven month old rescues with teeth just like his. Sometimes I have to wonder! Do his boy bits look like those of a puppy, or was he neutered too young to tell?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sweet Joey - give him plenty of love and kisses from me. I am so completely smitten with him.


----------



## Karen2

What a sweetheart and you too!
Please keep us posted on his progress.
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## BeauShel

He is not neutered. Once he is healthy then he will be neutered. He looks normal. He has been swquating to pee like a puppy, but I dont know if it is because he is a baby or to weak to keep his leg up. I gave him a bath tonight with the special shampoo and his coat looks and feels so much better. Some of they yellowing on it is less. 
Tonight he discovered how much fun it is to play. He has been playing with all the toys and when Pawley and Bama were wrestling, he jumped in and started biting ears. He kept barking and growling and jumping on them. It is so sweet to see. I think he looks alittle better tonight. 

You are not going to believe this but I have the crate door open and he just went in there and laid down. Got right back up after 30 seconds but it is good to see him go in there after his trauma from the crate.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Take some pics if you have time!


----------



## coppers-mom

How wonderful to hear that Joey is doing better and learning to play.
Poor little fellow - he deserves the good life he is having now.
You'r ean angel.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bless you... what a poor little pup. Maybe he already knows that life has just changed for the better. Bless you for whatever you can do for him.


----------



## mm03gn

Carol, 
I've been thinking about you and this special little guy often over that past few days - you really are an AMAZING person. My life goal is to one day be able to foster and love neglected animals on a full time basis. You really are an inspiration to me.

PLEASE - we need more pictures!!


----------



## sammydog

I would love to see more pictures too. You really are a saint!


----------



## esSJay

Carol, I was telling my boyfriend about Joey yesterday, reading all of your posts outloud to him and I started to cry in the middle of one, when I realized how wonderful you really are... (Not that I didn't think that before!) To devote all of your time in the day to these poor deserving animals that someone else didn't have the time or the love for... you're really amazing, and you are definitely an inspiration to me too!


----------



## esSJay

P.S. I would love some more pics of him and the crew too when you have the time!


----------



## BeauShel

Here are some new pictures. I think he looks alittle better. It is hard to get one to show if he is gaining weight. So I guess we will be off to Petsmart today. 
The first one of him and Pawley just makes me smile. He was licking Pawley in the ear and then grabbed his collar. Pawley just stood there not moving. It was so cute. 

I am so tired this morning. He didnt settle down till almost 4 oclock. First it was the fan, the red light really bothered him. Then he had to go outside, then back inside to eat alittle food, then about 30 minutes later it was go back outside to potty. He was up and down all night.


----------



## jlc's mom

You are an angle for taking this sweet little boy. I love the picture of him smiling. It shows that he feels safe with you and is happy.


----------



## jwemt81

He is already starting to look a little better! I have been thinking about him a lot since you got him. I still think that he's a full golden. If he is a mix, I'd have to say that he was golden/lab, but it's so hard to tell. I really do think that he's just a baby. He is so sweet!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

'Life is good - just getting to be a dog, a well loved, happy, safe dog with other dogs to play with and a mommy who watches out for me.' I think that's what's going through little Joey's mind. 

He looks great! Even in the photos you can see the improvement.


----------



## esSJay

What a cute, beautiful and  tiny  little guy! That last picture really hits hard how small he actually is. 

I hope he is getting heavier and healthier.

Love that 3rd pic of him, he looks like he's saying "Hey put down the camera and come play with me!"  What a sweetie!


----------



## jimla

Carol,

Bless you for rescuing little Joey!

Jim


----------



## coppers-mom

I think he looks a lot better. It could just be that he feels so much better and is happier, which means a lot (means the world to poor little Joey).

How do type with all this help??????? That is some seriously gorgeous help BTW.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

You're doing great work there 


I will say though, I don't think I would ever try to re-crate him. I know dog's are flexible, but this lil guy has nothing but nightmares about crates at this point.



BeauShel said:


> He is the sweetest boy and the pups are so gentle with him. No rough housing with him, they seem to know he is in a tender condition. Right now he is snuggled up so close to me that you probably couldnt fit a piece of paper between us. And follows me everywhere.
> Jenna, you are right, he does have the look in his face of a Saluki. That is the kind of dog I was thinking of. The vet said according to his teeth and tarter he is older but hopefully he is a puppy with bad food that caused the tarter. Everything else looks golden. His little belly, legs and tail are all missing hair and he has some sores from the burn of the urine. For the next couple of days, he will sleep in the bed with me and I will slowly start introducing the crate back to him. Because he is still having potty training issues and cant be left out for hours. The lady that had him this weekend since I volunteered all weekend at the VFW said he will go in his crate but cries so bad unless he can see you. But did stay in his crate while she was at the football game today. She has Darby's (my last foster puppy) sister that just had hip surgery and has a hubby getting knee surgery next week so she cant handle another puppy with special needs, so I got him. Plus I am not working so I can be with him all the time so he can get all the food and spoiling that he needs. Those pictures dont really do justice of how skinny he is and I will try to get more tomorrow so you can see how small next to my pups he is and skinny.


----------



## Blondie

You are amazing! The pictures are great! Thanks for sharing your experience with all of us! Best of health and good wishes sending your way.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Carol, God Bless You for all you do with rescues. Joey has been Blessed having you to take care of his every need. Give him a kiss from us!!


----------



## HovawartMom

On these pictures,I wouldn't give him,more than 6mths!.
He has a puppy face,lol!.
Teeth can get full of tartar of he never chewed on anything or was fed can food!.
He,really has no muscles or meat,on him,poor baby!.
He's adorable!.
Thanks so much for taking care of him cos he's adorable!.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Carol you are doing a great job with him. I think he looks so much happier. I love the first picture. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## tippykayak

He looks so much better already! You're a saint.


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

He is just precious! You will make him whole again!


----------



## BeauShel

Looking at his paperwork, he was 16.9 pounds when I got him. I weighed him tonight and he is 20 today. It was after he ate so he has gained some weight.


----------



## coppers-mom

It's good to hear Joey has gained a little weight. We can tell his attitude and outlook on life has improved by his pictures.
How is his skin?


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Excellent, Carol!


----------



## sammydog

He looks so happy in the pictures, and already looks better all around. Great that he is gaining weight. Such a cutie. Keep us updated!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

He does look better, and he has a puppy coat. I think you have a Golden there!

My GSDs puppy teeth had plaque on them when I bought him at 10-11 weeks of age, so I think that doesn't always mean a lot.


----------



## BeauShel

I know what you mean about the teeth. Later when he is sleeping, I will try to get a picture of his teeth. There is some major black gunk on them. Today I got him a hard kong toy from Petsmart that is supposed to help with teeth. I know since he was stuck in a crate for so long that he might have some issues with potty training but it is like a puppy. He cant hold it for long and right after he wake up it is like he cant hold it at all. Pottying alot (and I mean alot) like a puppy. So tomorrow I am taking him to my vet to get his opinion.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

He is probably drinking a lot too. He appears like he was quite dehydrated originally.

I would crate him at night. That way you get some sleep and he learns day and night, since all he knew before was crate, crate, crate. Poor baby.


----------



## Florabora22

He is unbelievably cute. I know it's because he's so skinny, but his ears are so big!!! Very cute. You're doing an incredible job.


----------



## hollyk

This little guy is a heartbreaker.


----------



## BeauShel

I have tried to crate him but it was like the cartoon of a dog being taken to a vet, sticking his legs out and on the sides of the crate. He was stiff and kept trying to wiggle out of my arms so i didnt want to traumatize him anymore. This afternoon I put him in the bathroom with a baby gate up so he could see the pups, because I had to go to the store for dog food. When I walked in and he heard my voice, he started screaming like he was hurt. The pups started going crazy like "Mom you better get in there, he is crying".


----------



## Heidi36oh

Poor baby, he looks so much better already,,, thanks Carol for rescuing this sweet boy!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Carol, I think he does look better and you can actually see some weight gain. Thank you for loving this little guy back to health. Fingers crossed that the vet visit goes well.


----------



## goldensmum

Poor little guy - he is going to be a handsome boy when he grows into his body, especially his ears. I know that he will continue to blossom in your care, good luck at the vets


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I have to get my "Joey updates" each afternoon. Meggie is looking at me like "hurry up and feed me!" but I just had to know how he's doing. Let us know what the vet says. And you can never post enough pictures!


----------



## sammydog

Me too, me too! Need my Joey fix!


----------



## coppers-mom

Joey does look better and you can sure tell he feels better.
Do you have any more pictures for the pitiful Joey groupies????????


----------



## Karen519

*Kisses*

Kisses to Joey!

He does look much better already-beautiful boy!!

LOVE THIS PICTURE!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Carol I know you have nothing to do except take pics for us, right? LOL

We're pathetic! But Joey is addictive!


----------



## RENEESDOG

This is such a heartwarming story I will be returning to hear more!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I dont have any new pictures today but I promise I will get some more tomorrow. Unfortunately I was not able to take him to the vet. The vet was called out of town for an emergency and will be back tomorrow. I will try to get in to see him. It is kind of hard for me to make an appt as a friend of our passed away and we have some stuff to do for his family. And the service is Saturday.

He is comng out of his shell alittle more everyday. Has started running around the back yard trying to run with the big dogs. He has alittle bit of a limp but it is from the issues of being crated all the time.


----------



## coppers-mom

Sounds like Joey is having the time of his life - literally. Your dogs will get him exercised and show him how to live the good life.:

I'm sorry your friend passed away and hope this weekend is not too stressful.


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Joey and Pawley love one another I bet!!!

Love that pic of them!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Joey - running with the big dogs! You made me smile Carol. 

Hugs to you dear friend - sorry for the passing of your friend.


----------



## BeauShel

Here are some new updated pictures. In some of them you can see the fur missing on him. 
Karen you are right Pawley and him love each other. Tonight they both ganged up on Bama. Pawley wrestling and Joey pulling his tail. Good thing that Bama just took it as alot of fun.


----------



## sammydog

He is just so cute! With every set of pictures he seems more and more alive. I am glad everyone is having a good time together. Doggy kisses coming from San Diego!


----------



## DNL2448

He is so precious! His fur is growing back quickly, and he looks so happy, love the ears!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Carol. He is looking so good! Looks like he is having a great time too. Give him some hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh he is a doll! I love the new pictures.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

What a sweet looking fella!!! He is coming along so nicely!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal

Thanks so much for the new pics. He is just adorable. And those ears! : I'm so glad to hear that he's improving so much.


----------



## Heidi36oh

What a sweety he is, glad he is coming along and bless you for taking him in.

Lot's of hugs and kisses from the Roo Crew!


----------



## Hudson

Just been catching up on this story of little Joey, Carol you are his angel, thankyou for loving him and helping him recover from his ordeal.... are you going to be able to part with this precious pup?


----------



## BeauShel

I have to, I cant have 5 dogs. It was so sweet last night. Tim came home and Joey was really nervous around him even down right scared. Maybe he hasnt been exposed to many men. But when we went to bed, he curled up between Me and Tim and rolled over on his back and put his head on Tim's arm, then wrapped his front legs around Tim's head. It was the sweetest thing.


----------



## Hudson

Carol, I hope he finds a home just like yours filled with love, you are giving him a great start to his new life and health.


----------



## Mandarama

I am so touched by how you are bringing this little boy back into the happy world he belongs in! Love the updates and the photos. He already looks like a different pup! Hugs to you all!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

That's sweet that Joey snuggled up with your husband. He's learning to trust and you are showing him how. Kisses for Joey!


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

The more I see Joey the more I think maybe Sheltie/Golden Retriever.
he is a precious size!!

What a beautiful boy and I think his fur looks very good. Joey looks right at home to me -he's enjoying life as it should be. Tell Joey and Pawley to mind their manners with Bama!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I don't know what is cuter-the pictures of Joey or the stories about him.
He's an absolute doll-good thing I'm not fostering him, he wouldn't be leaving!


----------



## Mad's Mom

So great to hear that Joey is doing so well. That sweet boy really is looking good. I'm so glad he has you and Tim to teach him how to trust and to know what love is, and your wonderful dogs to show him the ropes of being a happy and playful doggie.

What you do is amazing!


----------



## sammydog

How is our boy doing?


----------



## BeauShel

Funny coincidence as I just got back from the vet with Joey. The verdict is in from my vet. He said Joey is at least a year but not at least 2, because the tarter is built up on the back teeth and it had to take time as puppies dont get their adult teeth until they are around 5 months old. When he first saw him he was like what a cute golden puppy until he examined him. He said the not eating much is longterm and has stunted his growth. I think he has grown alittle taller so I am going to keep him a log of how tall he is. But overall looks pretty good. His coat is starting to grow back in his bare spots. 

Last night I had to go out to a meeting and while I was gone, someone had replaced my Joey with another puppy because he had no accidents at all. J/K When he wanted to go outside he barked and went to the back door. And then he climbed on the couch and went to sleep. Joey doesnt need to go outside during the night for any potty visits, he can hold it all night. He is coming along really well. He does have a couple of accidents sometimes during the day but that is expected as he has been allowed to go wherever he has wanted. 
I will try to get some new pictures later.

Oh and I forgot to mention he weighs 24 pounds. WOOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## Fidele

I've been seeing you post on FB about Joey, but had somehow missed this thread. He's adorable and I'm sure he will begin to flourish the longer he stays with you! Add another "Joey junkie" to your list!


----------



## esSJay

I missed the updates from the past week. What a darling he is! I love hearing all about him and his progress. 24 pounds - whoo hoo!!!!! His face is just adorable and those gigantic 'dumbo'-sized ears!!


----------



## magiclover

Love seeing all the pictures of Joey. What a sweet boy he is.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Carol, did the vet have any guesses about what he may be mixed with? He's looking better and better, and that's a great idea about keepng a log; height and weight would be good records to keep. At only 24 pounds, you could just pick him up and get on the scale while holding him. Give those ears a kiss for me, will you?


----------



## coppers-mom

Joey is looking so good and obviusly having a great time at your house. I'm glad he is learning to not go in the house too.

24 pounds! that is amazing! I'll bet at least some of that gain is muscle since he finally gets to run around and play and just have fun.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You are awesome Carol!


----------



## amy22

I dont have ANY idea how I missed this thread,....I just read through it and I am in LOVE! Joey is such a cutie pie. Carol you are an angel..hes looking so much better. I cant wait till you post again....maybe with more pictures??


----------



## sammydog

Thanks for the update, that is great that he is now 24 pounds! Looking forward to seeing some new pictures


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Special hugs to our boy Joey tonight as the light fades for that other special boy, Maarten. I hope Joey finds that kind of love in his life in his forever home. You are his angel Carol.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Joey is doing well and starting to put on some weight. You are doing a great job with him Carol. Can't wait to see some new pictures.


----------



## kathi127

I'm so glad to hear how well Joey is doing! You are doing an awesome job with him Carol, I love reading all the updates and seeing his pictures! I know there is a special place in heaven for you, you are truly an inspiration to me! The more I read about these rescue cases and the work that you and the others here in this forum do, I really want to be involved in rescue too. 

I'm trying to do a little rescue of my own and hope we are able to adopt a very sweet dog from the animal shelter close to my workplace. We recently lost both our 10 yr. old Golden and 12 yr. old Lab, one to cancer, the other to congestive heart failure and grieving over the loss of the other. We have already adopted a rescued Golden that is about 2, there was no information on his history. But I happened to be looking on Petfinder yesterday and saw there was a Golden at the animal shelter close to my job. There was no picture of him so I ran over there at lunchtime and got to see him. He apparently was a stray and for a long time, he is very skinny, I don't know the weight, but he is small and I would guess under 40 lbs. He looks definitely purebred, has a beautiful face and is a pretty gold color. You can feel his hip bones under the skin, there is no meat on him at all. If it weren't for all his hair he would look even worse. He had surgery on his left ear for a hematoma and has drains inserted. He just looks so pitiful but he is a sweet, sweet boy. They think he is about 7. I applied to adopt him right away and we took our other dogs over today for an interaction evaluation. My son just has to go over on Monday to interact with him and hopefully he will be ours! He's not neutered yet so I don't know whether he will be able to come home with us right away or they will keep him until he is neutered. I can't wait to bring him home and give him all the love he can handle and get some weight on him! Carol, you were my inspiration to act on this so quickly!


----------



## BeauShel

Kathi127 thank you so much for the kind words. You are an inspiration to your new pup and for adopting a rescue. Never underestimate everything you do. Just think your son now will be inspired to get his own dogs from shelters and rescues when he grows up so it will be passed on. Even if you can foster, anything you can do for rescues or shelters is just as important.


----------



## Mandarama

Just bumping because I would love to hear how Joey is doing!


----------



## jealous1

Another bump to find out how Joey is doing!


----------



## paula bedard

Carol, I think Little Joey is giving _Thanks_ every day that he's found his way to you. I've been following along but hadn't posted. I cannot believe that he's over a year old, he looks like a baby. Loved the mental image of Joey wrapping himself around Tim ...You and Tim are truly Angels on earth.


----------



## hollyk

I need my Joey fix. Please, please, please.


----------



## BeauShel

Here are some new pictures for your viewing. He is doing pretty good on getting weight on and eating well but I will be contacting the rescue president tomorrow about an issue that I think has come up with him. I have noticed in the last couple of days he has been holding his head a certain way and sometimes when he gets up he cant get up with his back legs. Then when he does he holds his head alittle tilted and one leg doesnt move as well and has a little limp. I saw it a couple of times on Tuesday but just thought maybe he slept wrong and being so thin still on his hind end that he was sore. But it has happened several more times in the last day and half. Hopefully it is nothing serious but having seen this before in one of my eskies a about 4 years ago it looks like it might be alittle neurological.


----------



## amy22

oh he is so cute....I hope little Joey is ok...please let us know....


----------



## hollyk

This little guy goes right to the heart. I love the pictures. I'm so glad he has you and your crew to recover with. I hope for a good outcome with the issues you have been seeing. Big hugs to Joey, you and your crew! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks for the photos, Carol! He is looking SO much better! He looks so different from those first few pictures you shared with us, and I find that he is looking more and more like a full golden retriever, whereas he looked like a mix when you first got him. 

I'm also really hoping that the issues aren't anything serious. 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Fetchtheball

He's adorable and I'm glad you were able to help this poor boy! It will be very rewarding to see him looking and feeling much better. It looks like he may have a bit of whippet in him or something similar.


----------



## jealous1

Thanks for the pictures, Carol. Praying that the vet has some good news regarding your observations but it does sound neurological.


----------



## goldensmum

Fingers crossed for Joey - he's looking happier now


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I LOVE that wet muddy face!!! And seeing Joey playing with your goldens, he just looks like he is having the time of his life. I hope nothing is wrong with this young'un. He's had enough to deal with in his little life already. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry to hear about Joey's problems, but he looks wonderful playing with your dogs.

I hope his issues get better as he gets accustomed to playing and using his muscles.
He sure does look like he is having the time of his life and actually I am sure he is!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Any Joey updates? 

(I managed to get on at work today .....shhhhhhh! Don't tell on me. )


----------



## HovawartMom

On the least pictures,he looks so happy with your crew!.
Thanks,for making him,so happy!.


----------



## BeauShel

He goes tomorrow to the vet to see what they have to say. I am also going to be asking them since he was so malnurished if I should be giving him some vitamins. In fact one of the head foster moms was surprised that he wasnt on vitamins. He is such a doll and it is going to be so hard to let him go but I know it will be for the best.


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

Carol

I am so sorry to hear about Joey's problems and please keep us posted.
Joey looks SO MUCH better than when he first came to your loving home!
Sure looks like he is having fun with his pals!
Love the one of Joey with the muddy face.


----------



## Debles

Praying Joey's problems can be dealt with , he is so sweet. and deserves a good life.


----------

